# VapeCon Coil Masters



## VapeCon

Hello all 

Please can we have an estimate below of how many of you will be entering the VapeCon coil masters at VapeCon 2015.

For those of you who are unsure of what this is please see below rules for the competition. Once you have read through the rules please click the RSVP button below so we can have enough RBA's on the day for all our contestants.

Prizes will be announced soon.

*Rules:*


Each contestant will be given a rebuildable atomizer to build on.
Participants may use any type of wire/wicking material they wish as this is not sponsored by the event.
Contestants may build any type of coil they wish.
You may use an app such as vapers toolbox etc.
Contestants may use an Ohm meter/ regulated mod to test the resistance of their coils
Contestants will need to build a coil reaching a target resistance which will be disclosed at the beginning of the competition.
You will need to assemble at the beginning of the competition as all contestants will be building in one place.
Contestants are given 10 minutes to build their coils, after 10 minutes you will be disqualified from the event.
*Coils will be judged on the following:
*

*-* Originality/Creativity (to encourage some who like being creative with their coils)
- Coil Neatness
- Closest to target resistance
- Wicking technique
- Flavour
- Throat Hit
- Clouds

​*Judges:
*

@Alex
@Yiannaki
@devdev
@PeterHarris

Good luck to those who will be entering and get that coil building practice in 

[rsvp=11348]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

AndreFerreira 1
Benjamin Cripps 1
BigAnt 1
Gambit 1
JW Flynn 1
Keith Milton 1
shaunnadan 1

Total: 7

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just posting here so I can follow  Good luck to all the contestants

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Are the contestants allowed to use coil jigs/kuro coilers or is it old school coiling using screw drivers etc?


----------



## BigAnt

Ohm meter a bit of a fail....... the different material and construction of the atty base will give a different resistance on the final coil. Same coil on 2 different style attys will differ in resistance slightly, from last comp the target was 0.85 so this could be difficult without a ohm meter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

lol dis be a coil MASTERS comp, not a coil BUILDERS comp - plus everyone will have the same atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Guunie

I would enter but don't have all the kanthal sizes. Only 30, 26 and 22. I have a secret method to getting really close to the right ohms but I'm not sure if I am quite the master at coil building yet


----------



## WHITELABEL

So it's just judged on closest resistance?


----------



## PeterHarris

Gambit said:


> So it's just judged on closest resistance?


closest resistance 10 points
2nd closest 9 points (depending on contestants) and so on, but thats just the first possible 10 points.
then you get points for:
Looks
Flavor
Throat Hit
Clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Guunie said:


> I would enter but don't have all the kanthal sizes. Only 30, 26 and 22. I have a secret method to getting really close to the right ohms but I'm not sure if I am quite the master at coil building yet


just enter man, its not gona cost you anything, and you will have fun....


----------



## Yiannaki

Guunie said:


> I would enter but don't have all the kanthal sizes. Only 30, 26 and 22. I have a secret method to getting really close to the right ohms but I'm not sure if I am quite the master at coil building yet


I'll bring 28 and 24 along for you on the day bud. 

Now there's no excuse to not enter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul

Yiannaki said:


> I'll bring 28 and 24 along for you on the day bud.
> 
> Now there's no excuse to not enter!




Iv got extra 28 as well if anybody needs, it will be available on the day so just look for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

Cool @Yiannaki you the man! rsvp me in then, tapatalk blah blah...


----------



## BigAnt

Just to clarify is the "Coil Masters" different from the the "Coil Building Comp"? 
If not then the website or the post need to be updated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt

BigAnt said:


> Just to clarify is the "Coil Masters" different from the the "Coil Building Comp"?
> If not then the website or the post need to be updated
> 
> View attachment 27254


Could we get some clarity on this please


----------



## PeterHarris

I think the website was filled with the generic usual coild building rules.

as far as i know, no ohm testers will be allowed, but im not too sure on the time limit, if its 10 or 20 min.

@Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> I think the website was filled with the generic usual coild building rules.
> 
> as far as i know, no ohm testers will be allowed, but im not too sure on the time limit, if its 10 or 20 min.
> 
> @Stroodlepuff



Correct, the rules posted here are the correct ones, the website needs to be updated, I have asked them to do it (As Giz did not do this website) but they have not done it yet. @VapeCon


----------



## Yiannaki

Come on guys? Only 3 entrants? Where are all the other coil masters?


----------



## Guunie

I can't rsvp via tapatalk.

Put me down dammit!


----------



## PeterHarris

everyone needs to remember. when entering coil masters that its not costing you a cent. except for like 10cm of kanthal and some wicking.

and the biggest advantage, is that there will be nice prizes, probably for the top 3
secondly, and @Stroodlepuff will have to confirm, they may allow the entrants to buy the RDA they build on at a heavily discounted rate.
also no one laughs or thinks funny at the guys not making it to the top 3. you really have nothing to lose.

cmon guys get these entries in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Just a suggestion, but wouldn't it be a much more entertaining competition if you provided the wire and people had to make the coolest craziest coil they could out of the provided wire. They could then be judged on creativity, neatness and quality of vape. I would enter/ watch that competition. Just making a coil that meets a target resistance, we all do that everyday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt

Stroodlepuff said:


> Correct, the rules posted here are the correct ones, the website needs to be updated, I have asked them to do it (As Giz did not do this website) but they have not done it yet. @VapeCon


Website has still not been updated with the New Rules. The Vedors list also needs adjustments made.

With regards to the NO ohm meter rule I assume it will only be mechanical mods allowed. 
Almost all variable devices with a display will give a ohm reading. 
The coil will need to be fired and heated so that it can be adjusted and aligned. If done on a device with a screen this could be considered cheating.

Please finalize everything as we have 5 days before the event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

LOL, if only i could enter via video chat  

Will have to catch all the excitement at VapeCon SA 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Could be fun. Setup a live stream and broadcast to an iPad on the desk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BigAnt said:


> Website has still not been updated with the New Rules. The Vedors list also needs adjustments made.
> 
> With regards to the NO ohm meter rule I assume it will only be mechanical mods allowed.
> Almost all variable devices with a display will give a ohm reading.
> The coil will need to be fired and heated so that it can be adjusted and aligned. If done on a device with a screen this could be considered cheating.
> 
> Please finalize everything as we have 5 days before the event.



Let me chat to the tem behind it and I will get back to you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rules at a Cape Vape Meet:

*COIL BUILDING COMPETITION*
_
Each participant will be handed a rebuildable atomizer to build.
Participant to use the wire and wick of his/her choice.
Bring your own wire, wicking, tools, jigs, ohm meters, vape apps, calculator - whatever you want.
You will be asked to coil as close as possible to a resistance to be disclosed at the start of the competition.
You can build whatever coil you want - dual, twisted, chimney, ribbon wire, parallel - anything goes.
If your wire will be twisted or plated or whatever, feel free do to so beforehand. But, of course, no pre-wrapped coils.
20 minutes will be allowed to complete your coil and wick. Disqualified after 20 minutes.
Juicing of the wick will be done by the judge._

_The judge will test each build on the same device with the same juice.

Criteria will be:_​

_Looks and performance of the coil and wick - 10 points._
_Flavour, vapour and throat hit - 10 points._
_Closest to the target resistance - 10 points for closest, 9 for second closest, and so on....if you are on the same time as another participant (e.g. both second closest) you will both score the same points (9 points each for the example)._

_ You are welcome to test your ohm meter against that of the judge before the competition._​

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## VapeCon

We have listened to you and updated the rules in the OP


----------



## Avi_RB7

I'm entering also


----------



## Avi_RB7

Just a few questions... The atty being supplied will it be able to fit dual coils? If so is it a 3 or 4 post also what will be the thickest diameter we will be able to fit through those posts.

Thanks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

10 minutes is going to be really tight. Any chance we can get the resistance now so we can decide on our coils and prep our wire?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avi_RB7

Or maybe you can at least tell us what atty it is so we can plan our builds with the space available?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Its a coil comp guys not knowing the target resistance and atty makes it challenging and fun.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

